# Whats the best excuse you have had...??



## lou_w34

I was thinking we could start a thread about the best excuses we have had from fob's for not seeing their lo's, so we can all have a good laugh at how silly they are...:haha:

I actually think i have had the best one yet from 'sperm donor' today.... I text him saying 'are you still comming today' and he replied with.... 'sorry, you have the wrong number' He couldnt even be bothered to make up an excuse, he just pretended it wasnt him when he has been texting me off that number for about 3 years :dohh: do they not even think????? lol

Unless he did give his phone to someone else, but then he still didnt give me the new number, i think he's just being a tosser.

Ahhhh they make me laugh with how stupid they are! 

xxx


----------



## Trying4ababy

I had a friend who's FOB said that he hadn't come to see the LO because his car wouldn't start....he lives a mile away. Has he never heard of walking


----------



## Laura2919

I cant say I have that problem because Mark would never pass up an opportunity to see Chloe and Jaycee! 

x


----------



## mummy_ellie09

'Sorry I'm not coming this week, I have to help tidy the dining room' :dohh::rofl:


----------



## Laura2919

mummy_ellie09 said:


> 'Sorry I'm not coming this week, I have to help tidy the dining room' :dohh::rofl:

Thats got to be the worst one I have ever heard from someone haha!!


----------



## lou_w34

Laura2919 said:


> mummy_ellie09 said:
> 
> 
> 'Sorry I'm not coming this week, I have to help tidy the dining room' :dohh::rofl:
> 
> Thats got to be the worst one I have ever heard from someone haha!!Click to expand...

And me!! How could he say that with a straight face! lol

xx


----------



## littlekitten8

Hmm....I think the best one I've had so far from sperm donor is 'My car still isn't up to doing long drives or motorway'.....then his FB status says that he is driving along Oxford Street in London having just been to the theatre.... lol.

Also the best excuse so far for why my rent money is late was this month's.....'I lost my bank card and I don't have enough petrol to go back to the flat to find out the bank details'!!!


----------



## Laura2919

littlekitten8 said:


> Hmm....I think the best one I've had so far from sperm donor is 'My car still isn't up to doing long drives or motorway'.....then his FB status says that he is driving along Oxford Street in London having just been to the theatre.... lol.
> 
> Also the best excuse so far for why my rent money is late was this month's.....'I lost my bank card and I don't have enough petrol to go back to the flat to find out the bank details'!!!

Lol do you still have him on your facebook? I still have my ex on there and I rub his nose in it sometimes. Im terrible x


----------



## littlekitten8

No I don't but my brother still does lol.


----------



## Laura2919

Lol I still have my ex on mine and he is a complete wind up and so am I.. I cant delete him though because his profile is open so I look anyway! so I would rather rub his nose in it too that way there he can see what I am doing and get jealous!.. im a cow!x


----------



## starbucks101

Do you know what on the only bloody occassion i gave him to turn up at ours. " I don't think I should come I'm seeing her too much..." WTF he'd seen her maybe 2 or three times. 

Never again PR*CK! lol 

So glad I don't have to deal with all this sh*t anymore!


----------



## scottishgal89

hmmm...does him not being able to visit having not been to see lo in hospital because he had no money and when she got home the next day he went on a skiing holiday count?
asshole


----------



## lou_w34

starbucks101 said:


> Do you know what on the only bloody occassion i gave him to turn up at ours. " I don't think I should come I'm seeing her too much..." WTF he'd seen her maybe 2 or three times.
> 
> Never again PR*CK! lol
> 
> So glad I don't have to deal with all this sh*t anymore!

That is the worse excuse ever!!!! What a idiot!

xx


----------



## lou_w34

scottishgal89 said:


> hmmm...does him not being able to visit having not been to see lo in hospital because he had no money and when she got home the next day he went on a skiing holiday count?
> asshole

Id say it does count... I swear they really do not think at times, either that, or when brains were handed out they were the last in the queue!

xx


----------



## purpledahlia

''I couldnt transfer you the money or let you know because the ink in my phone exploded''


----------



## lou_w34

purpledahlia said:


> ''I couldnt transfer you the money or let you know because the ink in my phone exploded''

:wacko::wacko::wacko: :dohh: lol

xx


----------



## scottishgal89

purpledahlia said:


> ''I couldnt transfer you the money or let you know because the ink in my phone exploded''

just me or does that not even make sense? :wacko::dohh:


----------



## purpledahlia

he meant he lost my bank details because he couldnt see his phone screen.... utter shit! the ink in a phone exploding?! :rofl:


----------



## lou_w34

scottishgal89 said:


> purpledahlia said:
> 
> 
> ''I couldnt transfer you the money or let you know because the ink in my phone exploded''
> 
> just me or does that not even make sense? :wacko::dohh:Click to expand...

doesnt make sense to me either lol :dohh:


----------



## lou_w34

Wow.... i wonder how long it took him to come up with that excuse.... you have to laugh really lol

xx


----------



## purpledahlia

oh it was a good few weeks! lol!


----------



## scottishgal89

thats one of the daftest things i've ever heard :rofl:


----------



## lou_w34

Why didnt he just say his phone had died??.... thats much more believeable lol

xx


----------



## purpledahlia

cos he had not spoken to me for about 4/5 weeks, and i had been waiting for the money to buy the cot. and so if he had said it had died.. well i would be able to say.. for 5 weeks?! likely. not!! so i think he thought his 'ink exploding' issue would be more believable! 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## lily123

I haven't given birth yet, but FOB made a terrible excuse for not turning up to 20wk scan... "I can't afford the train fare because i'm saving up for Leeds Festival" :dohh:

xxx


----------



## scottishgal89

lily123 said:


> I haven't given birth yet, but FOB made a terrible excuse for not turning up to 20wk scan... "I can't afford the train fare because i'm saving up for Leeds Festival" :dohh:
> 
> xxx

talk about having the wrong priorities!
thats just wrong
what an idiot


----------



## Laura2919

Sometimes you wonder how silly they actually think you are to believe that tripe!! Like hello I didnt fall out the last rain cloud! I know exactly when Im listening to what I like to call Bulls**t!! lol xx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

lmao my ex is spose to have LO now every ova sat(over night) ... aswell as the wednesday evening he has him now ... (how hard for him) well its been a month since we agreed on this ... and has yet to have him! so far he has 'covered a shift at work' and this week he hasnt given an excuse .. but has replied to a party invite on facebook for sat night! saying .. ' he is looking forward to it' lmao so now i know he has plans, im going to remind him to see what lie he gives me :)! hahaha... also about two weeks ago he didn't show up on a weds, when i rang his house his dad told me ' oohh hes napping, he is tired, give him half an hour' AHHAHAHA


----------



## scottishgal89

hes tired? what cheek!!!
men!! :grr:
let us know his next excuse. why did he even bother agreeing to that access plan? :wacko:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

he likes to look good!? makes out he is some super dad


----------



## scottishgal89

i think they're all like that.
want things then when they get it they're not interested

like they're more trying to make a point or somethin


----------



## mummy_ellie09

lou_w34 said:


> Laura2919 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummy_ellie09 said:
> 
> 
> 'Sorry I'm not coming this week, I have to help tidy the dining room' :dohh::rofl:
> 
> Thats got to be the worst one I have ever heard from someone haha!!Click to expand...
> 
> And me!! How could he say that with a straight face! lol
> 
> xxClick to expand...

I had to laugh myself! I text him on the 5th April to ask that if he was going to come that week could he come the Wednesday - as the original day of Friday was going to be hectic (although I didnt tell him this) - and thats the excuse he came back with :haha:


----------



## suzanne108

Not an excuse but still a stupid FOB moment.....

His phone "hasn't been working" since mid-Feb (although he was here last week and kept using it to do something :wacko:) so I asked if he'd done anything about it like ringing o2 and he said no....but he has put his sim card in someone elses phone and it still didn't work. So his sis is gonna buy him a new handset for his bday and he'll put his simcard in it :wacko: tried explaining that it was nothing to do with the handset but he just shrugged :dohh:

Must be an excuse not to contact me!!


----------



## Laura2919

Some men are just a bit silly really.. I mean they must think we are super thick. But they make me smile all the same. without some of them divs we wouldnt have laughs like this one cos the excuses are just fab!! lol


----------



## lauramarie

i don't have that problem cause he's never met LO, although lives a street away!! his excuse for not seeing him, he said LO would be better off without him, wasn't far wrong there!!

got to laugh at some of the excuses you have had, men grrrrrr


----------



## sophieee18

LOL
i've had the 'i lost my bank card so can't get the train' excuse. he then said 'i will wait untill 7 pm when the ticket gates open, so i can get up for free' (he lives a 2hr train journey away). i replied 'well i go to bed early so not much point coming so late' to which he replied 'ok, i will stay then' erm NO WAYYY!!!!!!
men do make me laugh.


----------



## sleepinbeauty

These are ridiculous! I think "You've got the wrong number" has my vote for #1 right now. Wow.

I've heard a few from my friends... 

"I'm getting my car washed today.":dohh: Going through the car wash takes all of what? 15 minutes? Geeeezzzz......

(This one wasn't a FOB, it was a MOB but I think it still qualifies) "I don't have enough money for a bus" right before she took the bus even FURTHER than the distance to her kids to go visit her cousin for a keg party at a college. :nope:

I'm sure there are others I've heard but those are the only ones I can think of right now.


----------



## bloodbinds

The few that FOB have given me are...


I will only see her if you bring her the 200 miles to me and leave her here with me for the weekend

I want to wait until i start my new job so i can afford the £20 train ticket

I want to wait until i have a car

I will come see her but you can't be there with her when i do


And have text him the other day asking him to come and see her and he just hasn't replied :-/


----------



## flutterbaby

i set days for fob and he said no thatss not enough i said well they are your days but my door is always open if you want extra days and he was like oh great then said i'll be here bright and early tomorrow and 3 days later he called and i said what about sunday i forgot was the reply he gave how can you forget your kids lol men....................................... and i've even had well you said i can't come and see him i said when did i say that fob said well thats what my mates said wtf well thats news to me oh and i've had the machiene swallowed my card i'm more than persistant i said no worries i'll take you to bank and you can go in and get it he then said well you can't have it until monday i don't want you going out without me and i'm busy until then lol i said its for nappies and food he said well just incase thank god for me or my kids would starve


----------



## kerry 20

The latest one i got was " i didnt phone to find out how my child was as the volcanic ash is giving me no phone signal"

He lives bout 10 mins from me and everyone elses phones were workin fine!

TWAT is a understatemant

x


----------



## xJG30

I'm yet to have an excuse.. he rarely ever contacts us anyway. :)


----------



## KaeRit21

upon not showing for up to give me "promised" money for Ellis's pram....(ahem...a WEEK later...) 

"My wages arent right this month...."

didnt stop going to Sterofunk festival down the park....

and following an argument about him not contibuting...

"i have stuff at my house..."

ahem. why would you need things at yours when its quite obvious that i am never going to hand u my baby nor do i plan on bringing myself there....

ooohhhh yea then there was this one...

"i paid for half his bouncer"..

OOOOOOOH check him contributing £17.50. lucky girl me! :rofl:

thank god im rid of him, asshole about sums him up...

and...No. the "things" at his house never materalised :rofl:

xxx


----------

